# Anyone else going out anymore?



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

I have been out field hunting this past week a few times and have had great success...ten full green northern drake mallards both of the last two mornings (time to start eating them). We have been seeing HUGE flocks of mallards and getting almost all of them to commit. The thing I haven't seen is other hunters...at all. I haven't heard another shot or seen another trailer anywhere on the road. I realize most of the out of state guys have came and went, but what are the rest of you doing? Trying to shoot a deer? Let me know if anyone else is having the best hunting of their lifes.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

we have been having the same results limits of greenies, a few really nice drake pinnies, and candas and couple snows. I haven't seen anyone gotta take advantage while you can.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

That's duck hunting during deer season...gotta love it if you can get on land.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had to stop going out...when I got married. But I really miss chasin' them little hens around :toofunny: :rollin:

Seriously, if you want to IM me with the location, size of your spread and directions to the promised land, I'll be glad to come and blast a few greenheads. :lol:

Seriously. No, really seriously this time. Good work and congrats.
Dan


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Duck season aint over till the birds are gone. I'll be tryin my luck again this weekend, and over Thanksgiving.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

still waitin for the greenies to show up in my neck of the woods, all we mostly have right now is those gol dang snows and lessers 8)


----------



## kraemer (Nov 7, 2007)

Also shooting limits of green beans. Shockingly the same number, same day, and same area as you. Oh thats right, I was the other half of the limit. Lookin forward to not seeing anybody else hunting tomorrow.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

im not ready to give up yet. i still wanna get out at least three more times but i doubt that will happen. i think that minnesota is just about done with ducks, eveything will freeze pretty soon. espically with this 40mph northwest wind today


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hey waterfowl kid where abouts are you hunting in MN, and how are you doing bird wise?


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

i am from staples minnesota. most people drive through it on their way north on highway 10. there was a lot of birds around last week but then everything froze. on monday one of the local lakes was filled with rafting bills. geese were in stage flocks of about 500, gave us a look and went somewhere else. i have not seen a duck or goose since monday.


----------



## MSP1JJH (Oct 7, 2007)

Car is packed, dog is excited and I am going home for Thanksgiving tomorrow. I'm going to be hunting pheasants, honkers and Greenies in Garrison for 3 days and head to DL for another 4 to shoot some snows and big Canadian mallards hopefully if they are still around.

Did you guys use spinners to shoot the green heads? Have you ever used those styrofoam kites? My buddy had a couple up a few weeks ago and they didn't seem to work to good to me.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Last night I finally got a chance at the flight of Hooded Mergansers that stop by my lake every fall. I've been looking for a wall mounter Hooded Merc for some time.

I jumped them, picked out a nice white breast and killed it clean. They gained some distance pretty quickly in the wind so I didn't shoot anymore. I was pretty excited I finally got my Merc.

Takes notes everyone! Hens have white bellies as well. She's a beautiful Merc, I just need the drake to go with her. Hopefully they'll stick around another day or two. Otherwise I'll have to try them again next year.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I wouldn't complain about lack of hunters! :wink: This is my favorite time of year. You can actually follow a flock of Mallards to a field and not have 3 other trucks follow you. We'll be hunting them til' Thanksgiving at least up here, which is amazing! Remember the days when it froze after Halloween and then the snow and it was pretty much over! I love global warming! :beer:


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I hunted mallards the last two days in the gale force winds and had a blast. They are definitely a challeng to hit when they open up and let the wind take em down wind. Every greenie had 3 or 4 curlers. Beautiful birds. I wait all year long for hunts like those. Unfortunately, I went out this morning and everything was froze hard and the ducks were gone. Bummer.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

My bro and I hunted south of the twincities in MN yesterday and didn't squeeze the trigger.

He hunted some "big" water in Hastings with a group of friends today and got 1 bird.

Man, this is how it's been the last couple of weeks.

What's going on?

:eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It isn't over until the calendar says December 30th..

I'll be out until the end....most of the birds will be gone..but I'll be out until the end...


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We've had more success with ducks than geese lately. Going to try an afternoon hunt Saturday. Hunt doesn't end until the season is over. My wife already asked me "when does the season end" but she loves to eat duck/goose so as long as I keep food on the table, i'm good to go.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We went out yesterday and shot a limit of mallards, 5 S&Bs, and one big Canada. Last weekend we shot a 4 pound drake mallard. Biggest I've ever heard of. The funny thing is we shot a cackler this year that was only 3 pound 3 ounces. So we officially have shot a cackler that is smaller than a duck. I definetly love this time of year, if I had to choose one time to hunt it would be right now.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

orange feet how about the 10,000 by us this morning that wouldn't leave the water/ice for anything... Or by far the largest flocks of mallards I have ever seen in the distance? Sights like those make me proud to still be going out... I would say we heard 5 shots this morning and it was calm as ever... and it sounded like they were rifles...


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i quit hunting 3 days ago. Its just too darn cold! :snow:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> i quit hunting 3 days ago. Its just too darn cold!


You'll stay warmer if you'd pull your waders all the way up!! :wink: oke:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> > i quit hunting 3 days ago. Its just too darn cold!
> 
> 
> You'll stay warmer if you'd pull your waders all the way up!! :wink: oke:


Now that is some funny shiz... :lol:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

dblkluk said:


> It isn't over until the calendar says December 30th..
> 
> I'll be out until the end....most of the birds will be gone..but I'll be out until the end...


*What?????
*
I hunt until February 30th.

:wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Must be cold. Absense of "moose knuckle". :toofunny:


----------



## nate the goose aholic (Oct 11, 2007)

went out this morning and shot to golden eyes but not much around im waiting for the big fat northern green heads to get here. Than its all field hunting for me


----------



## kraemer (Nov 7, 2007)

Greenwinger, the only time you have been good luck was during the early goose season opening day of the regular season. Orangefeet and I have been talkin.......we need you to bring more of that "duck scent," it's the only way you can redeem yourself.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Yep, still huntin'......Deer.

:sniper:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

chris lillehoff said:


> i quit hunting 3 days ago. Its just too darn cold! :snow:


That's not something I expected outa your mouth lillehoff you sally.. theres more crap out there now than there has been the whole year combined... maybe not as much for geese but damn those greenies look sharp


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

kraemer said:


> Greenwinger, the only time you have been good luck was during the early goose season opening day of the regular season. Orangefeet and I have been talkin.......we need you to bring more of that "duck scent," it's the only way you can redeem yourself.


I think you guys are just making up these fields is what is happenning you guys prolly trapped all those mallies on that pond and took a pic... I wonder why they do that crap tho honestly.. Devour corn for days then, dont even move off or fly anywhere away from their water/ice...that's happened to me 2 outta 3 this last week


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

Two days left to hunt and then the deep freeze will hit. I think I better take off work tomorrow and get one more hunt in on those mallards. Quite a bit of pressure on the birds lately. I have seen outfits from Mississippi, Iowa, Wisconsin, and MN parked along the roads with hunters in the field. Funny thing, not one ND license plate.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

bornlucky said:


> Quite a bit of pressure on the birds lately. I have seen outfits from Mississippi, Iowa, Wisconsin, and MN parked along the roads with hunters in the field.
> 
> 
> > Makes it enticing when people are telling tales of massive bunches of birds and 15 minute limits and all that..........
> ...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> One of these years its gonna freeze up at the end of October, people have been getting pretty brave with holding off until November with trips the last couple years.....


BINGO!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

You can probably thank global warming for a longer season. Ironic that something some horrible is creating euphforia for so many. 
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> You can probably thank global warming for a longer season.


I blame Al Gore!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well, this must be an exceptional year for NoDak. My wife was out for a job interview at MSU last November - 6th - and reported back to me that everything was frozen and snow covered. So, perhaps, I am seeing the best that North Dakota has to offer, weatherwise. I understand that often the weater at this time of the year can often be a little "sporty" at best?
Good luck
Dan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Everything was completely frozen over by Nov. last year in the northern half of the state.I remember walking across the Souris River ice to hunt deer last year.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

FLOYD said:


> bornlucky said:
> 
> 
> > Quite a bit of pressure on the birds lately. I have seen outfits from Mississippi, Iowa, Wisconsin, and MN parked along the roads with hunters in the field.
> ...


I am glad alot of people thought that there are no massive flocks of birds and 15 minute limits because its made the last few weeks the best weeks of the season with by far the most numbers for us. The last week I have been out about 4 times and everytime the number of birds seen in a few hours is well well into the high 5 digit numbers each time and the greenies look amazing. Even with deer hunting I would have to say i have only heard 20 shots in those 4 times hunting. We are going out tonight and tommorrow morning because it might actually be done by the time thanksgiving is all wrapped up with the chilly weather comin in. One of my buddies also found a dead body last sunday near michigan, North Dakota. The young man put his car into a pond and then died a half a mile from the scene of hypothermia... if you are one of the few still goin be careful the water is not warm and stuff can happen... good luck in the last few weeks of our season


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

greenwinger_13 said:


> FLOYD said:
> 
> 
> > bornlucky said:
> ...


I don't think you understood my post. Bornlucky said that there was quite a bit of pressure on the birds lately, and I said its easy to have happen when a few feel compelled to tell grandiose stories of clouds of birds. See your post above. What you post is your business, and its your right. I'm just glad I don't hunt where you do. Right now, one party can burn a 5-10 mile radius in short order. The birds are all concentrated, and all it takes is one group to disturb them and move them along their way south.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

hey greenwinger,

i saw the same thing last weekend when i was trying to drive down that road by michigan. were you hunting in that area?


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I may have misunderstood slightly... and that sucks that its like that in your area.. the same area i am talking about has had great numbers for almost 2 weeks and just seems to add more... they aren't even scarred one bit of shots because we took plenty of them and they still all made there way back to the roost. The flocks seemed to keep coming from every direction forever.. They are very concentrated and mixed but they have been holding steady to the point that its almost wrong..


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Good point, I don't see why people feel so compelled to post how well they're doing and practically be dumbfounded why there's no pressure right now. You've got a good thing, keep it to yourself IMO but to each his own I guess.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

honkerslayr said:


> hey greenwinger,
> 
> i saw the same thing last weekend when i was trying to drive down that road by michigan. were you hunting in that area?


Are you talking about the crapload of birds... or the dead body found? If it was the birds... ya i have been in that general region lately... and if you are talking about the body, that was found sunday morning by some guys I am going out with tonight... they said it was pretty messed up to see and unexpected.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

ya im sure it was. we tried traveling down that road but got blocked by the sheriff so we just turned around. but yeah we were in that area sunday and managed to get two blues in the corn field but it was so darn windy but they came in and would never actually commit but whatever. have you guys been having luck with anything?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

slough said:


> Good point, I don't see why people feel so compelled to post how well they're doing and practically be dumbfounded why there's no pressure right now. You've got a good thing, keep it to yourself IMO but to each his own I guess.


I'm with you. I'm glad everyone is having some good hunts. So have we, but I wouldn't talk about lack of pressure, because you can be sure that won't be the case in the future.


----------

